# brown and white egg



## madonna (Sep 20, 2012)

Okay was talking to a guy today that said he had a hen that laid a white and brown egg everyday! I told him I thought 1 of his other girls with sneaking in. I raised chickens for years and never heard of this. So has anybody ever heard of this???


----------



## RiverOtter54 (Feb 7, 2013)

I always thought it was one or the other...depending on the breed


----------



## madonna (Sep 20, 2012)

That's the way I've only known it to be. But I thought I just asked to make sure lol


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

I've seen brown eggs with white fleckels, but not a half and half or anything.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

One of my Serama hens lays eggs that are either white or very light brown, both are with a pinkish tint. They're not brown brown though and I certainly haven't seen her lay two different colors in one day... but who knows.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

It's physiologically impossible for that to happen. There are two hens laying.


----------

